# Modern vers. of the 23rd Psalm



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

The Lord is my real boss, and I shall not want.

He gives me peace, when chaos is all around me.
He gently reminds me to pray and do all things without murmuring and complaining.

He reminds me that He is my source and not my job. He restores my sanity everyday and guides my decisions that I might honor him in all that I do.

Even though I face absurd amounts of e-mails, system crashes,
unrealistic deadlines, budget cutbacks, gossiping co-workers, discriminating supervisors, I still will not stop— for He is with me! His presence, His peace, and His power will see me through.

He raises me up, even when they fail to promote me.
He claims me as His own, even when the company threatens to let me go. His faithfulness and love is better than any bonus check.

His retirement plan beats every 401k there is!

When it’s all said and done, I’ll be working for Him a whole lot longer and for that, I WILL BLESS HIS HOLY NAME


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Espanolabass,
Thanks for your modern version of the 23rd Psalm. I really needed to hear that. Sometimes I feel exactly, the feelings you expressed in your rendition of the Psalm. God is our hope and our salvation, not just after life on earth, but for every day and every moment of our lives. Now, if we could just remember that, every day and every moment of our lives. Thanks Mark


----------

